

The 60-Something Entrepreneur: Can a Start-Up Pay For Retirement? - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/the-60-something-entrepreneur-can-a-start-up-pay-for-retirement/250016/

======
notbitter
This is shockingly irresponsible advice. Standard investment advice is that
you should become more risk-averse with age. Entrepreneurship is high risk and
high reward. Why not "invest" your retirement savings in lottery tickets while
you're at it?

~~~
xer0
I think the point to be gleaned from this article is not "start a business and
then retire on the proceeds from its sale." As the article states, people
aren't buying businesses at a rate that makes that a sensible strategy.

The more immediate benefit of owning/starting a business "at age" is to create
employment for yourself, when employment pickings are very thin for older
workers.

Bad that the recession has destroyed retirement funds and people have to work
longer. Worse that those same people may not find work at all due to age
related factors. One solution is to create a job for yourself.

